# Boots



## bikenburn (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey all.  I am looking to get some new boots mainly because the boots I have now are making my feet ache like a SOB. I need a composite safety toe (steel is good too) and seeing as how I have a size 12.5-13, I am trying to find something not too heavy or at least comfy as I wear em all day and night.  I dont have many stores around here that I can try em on, so I thought I would reach out to all of you and see what is the new rave in footwear.  Seeing as I am EMS only, I dont need fire boots.  Anyone tried the Total Fire EMS 6050?  They look kinda decent, but I wouldn't mind a quick on/off boot, because I tend to like to take my shoes off when I can to strech out or during PT.  Appreciate your opinions.


----------



## m33kr0b (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is the boot that I wear.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/maiiwpbo.html



It is a nice sturdy 8 inch boot that is nice, light, comfortable, and waterproof. I had a pi this past weekend that was in a ditch, everyone on scene got drenched in the mud and rain. The whole time my feet were dry and cozy. When I got back to the garage I just sprayed off the mud, changed my clothes and I was good to go.


----------



## yowzer (Nov 10, 2006)

The most popular boot where I work is the Australian-made Redback slip-on. Comfortable (Though it took a while to get used to slip-on intead of snug laces), durable (After a year, my main pair is still in really good condition; the Danners I had before were destroyed in 9 months), although not super light weight - I wouldn't want to use them as hiking boots, but they're good for EMS and construction work.


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Nov 11, 2006)

I've been wearing the same pair of Rocky 1st med's for like a year. They're great! Composite toe quick zips blah blah blah. Got em through galls.

Enjoy and good luck


----------



## RescueRandy (Nov 20, 2006)

*The Best*



EMTLVFC4 said:


> I've been wearing the same pair of Rocky 1st med's for like a year. They're great! Composite toe quick zips blah blah blah. Got em through galls.
> 
> Enjoy and good luck



I'll second those Rocky's, really comfy, I've had several pairs, they alllasted about 2 years under heavy use.


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 6, 2006)

You guys are lucky that you get to pick your own boots. My service has a set boot that we're required to wear (but hey, they pay for it).

Here's what we have:
All American Four-Alarm series






http://www.allamericanboot.com/fire_fighting.html


----------



## us_linguist (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm not doing EMS work yet, but boots I know about. Look at Corcoran Jump/Field boots. Great traction and very comfortable once broken in. I used them for years before we shifted over to the khaki colored sand boots. Here's a link of what they look like. Good reinforced toe and available with steel toe too.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/come10lefibo.html


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 15, 2006)

_I wear the Danner Arcadia (women's), but they also have men's. The guys at my FD recommended I try them, and they were right! They take a while to break in, but when they do, they're perfect. They are higher up, and mine lace (the only thing I don't like), but I think you can also get them with a zipper so it doesn't take thirty years to get into them when you need to! I can't remember the website I got them from sorry   but I searched around til I found a sale and they were $229.00 from $250.00 and had free shipping. I don't really know if that's a good deal or not, but my dad's a logger and he's worn Danner's all his life and he thought it was a pretty good deal. Good Luck!_


----------

